# "Abrechnungstrojaner"-Welle rollt wieder



## Newsfeed (1 Dezember 2008)

Der Abrechnungstrojaner erscheint in neuem Gewand und verunsichert Empfänger diesmal mit einer angedrohten E-Mail-Kontensperrung. Bislang erkennen ihn nur wenige Virenscanner.

Weiterlesen...


----------

